# What happened to Boston Systema?



## stanley neptune

Hey folks I was wondering what happened to Boston Systema. This is Arthur Sennot's (I hope I spelled his last name right.) school. I tried to pm Arthur on the issue but I got a message saying his box was full.

Here is my question. In the most recent issue of Black Belt there is an ad for Vladimir and Mykhail's(sp?) new video. They list a bunch of Systema schools but the Boston school is not listed. I also know that Vlad no longer links Arthur's forum through his site.  

I hope all is well in Boston because Arthur is an excellent guy. I only know him from the web but he is always helpful and very responsive when answering a technical questions.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## Furtry

All is good, here is the new forum;
http://www.rmaforum.com/phpBB2/


----------



## NYCRonin

Furtry said:
			
		

> All is good, here is the new forum;
> http://www.rmaforum.com/phpBB2/



Furtys right, Arthur is alive and well and still teaching Systema when not keeping his RMA forum in fine shape.

That ad in BB was co-ordinated by one of the affiliate instructors and we were all given a choice to pay a fee to be listed. Arthur, like others; decided to opt out of participation at this time.

You will find him, as helpful as ever; at the url above.


----------



## stanley neptune

I am glad to hear Arthur and the Boston Systema group are doing well. He is a really nice guy and very helpful. If the advertising was fee based then that makes sense. I get the impression that Arthur's school is more like a club than a commercial school. As such funds are probably tight. You gotta give a guy a lot of credit for teaching for the love of the art and not the mighty dollar (not to slam the profit motive as self defense takes many forms). Some of the best instructors are teaching at clubs. 

Stanley Neptune


----------



## WillFightForBeer

Scared me for a second there, I wasabout to say, 
Now where am I going to spend my summer?! :ultracool


----------



## Arthur

Thanks for all the nice words.

It seems all the mysteries have been explained except for the Private Message Inbox, and I'll tell you I don't understnd what is going on with the inbox. Its been rejecting PM's for months, no matter how many PM's I have stored. 

Right now I have 6 in my inbox and 16 in my sent box. It says a hundred total are allowed, but my 22 total seem to be causing a rejection. It would seem to be a glitch of some sort.

The best way to contact me is by email. My email is info@russianmartialart.org

Arthur
PS looking forward to helping you spend your summer vacation Willfightforbeer.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Registered members had a 30 msg limit, that dropped to 20 after the upgrade.
Supporting members have a 100 msg limit.
I see 22 total in the account now.
It might be that the messages were sent right after the upgrade while I was converting accounts?

I sent a test msg thru that loks like it worked. (It shows 23 now).  Lemme know if the problem continues.


----------



## Arthur

ah... thanks Kaith.

Arthur


----------



## Furtry

stanley neptune said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear Arthur and the Boston Systema group are doing well. He is a really nice guy and very helpful. If the advertising was fee based then that makes sense. I get the impression that Arthur's school is more like a club than a commercial school. As such funds are probably tight. You gotta give a guy a lot of credit for teaching for the love of the art and not the mighty dollar (not to slam the profit motive as self defense takes many forms). Some of the best instructors are teaching at clubs.
> 
> Stanley Neptune



I'm not in it for the money, just ask my free loading students


----------



## WillFightForBeer

Arthur said:
			
		

> PS looking forward to helping you spend your summer vacation Willfightforbeer.



Just in case you weren't sure, I'm the same Kleyman97 as from the RMA forum. 

Just wanted to clear that up, or else it would be akward


----------

